# ~ Betty's Kidding thread ~ SHE IS!



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Betty is going to kid tonight I think !!!  
I am going to be in the barn tonight updating ya'll on all the happenings ... 
I saw  contractions and hope to see more soon ... Here is my thread that I started about betty's kidding:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15896&p=1



Lets see what happens !!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 29, 2011)

Betty Bop is due to kid?! I had no idea! I hope all goes well! I will stay tuned! Keep us posted!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Betty Bop is due to kid?! I had no idea! I hope all goes well! I will stay tuned! Keep us posted!


No .... It was a acc. at the breeders ... Look at the link I posted and it should explain !


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 29, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that makes sense.   Good Luck!   Heres hoping for beautiful healthy spotted doelings!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Well .. all is going well !!! 
Kisses is a clam stall companion and Betty is staying put in he corner ...  
and I every once and a while she contracts ... I am going to feel her ligs ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you !! I hope so to !!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 29, 2011)

I was just going to ask if you checked her ligaments. 

I found this on another thread, posted by jodief100:
"Udder growth, discharge and puffiness an start anywhere from weeks to minutes before birth."


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

She is lying down .... I'll check her ligs in a moment..,


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 29, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> She is lying down .... I'll check her ligs in a moment..,


Okay! I will be browsing the forum.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

She's making a nest all right ... Up and Down and Up and down!!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Dec 29, 2011)

:f l


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 29, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> She's making a nest all right ... Up and Down and Up and down!!


 I am so excited for you! That is a good sign that she is going to kid soon! How many do you think she will have?


----------



## KDailey (Dec 29, 2011)

Betty is the one I liked from your pictures on my thread right?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 29, 2011)

KDailey said:
			
		

> Betty is the one I liked from your pictures on my thread right?


Betty Bop is the white goat with all of those pretty spots on her. Kisses is the pretty brown goat.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> I found this on another thread, posted by jodief100:
> "Udder growth, discharge and puffiness an start anywhere from weeks to minutes before birth."


Yep ..... She's got all that !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I think I felt 2!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm waiting ....


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## daisychick (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Does any one have some candy ??  I brought some coke to go with


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 29, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Does any one have some candy ??  I brought some coke to go with


LOL.  It is a big waiting game, isn't it.
Hows Betty doing now?


----------



## daisychick (Dec 29, 2011)

I have some bubble gum.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good.. She has been cleaning herself and eating like a hog she is so hungry!!!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 29, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is she still up and down? How are her ligaments?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Is she still up and down? How are her ligaments?


Yep ... Her ligs are not firm nor squishy ... they feel hollow ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read if you can't feel them babies are close !! So babies are close !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

I really think she's close!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

I can also hear heavy breathing ... That is a sign to right???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

She is still moving around like crazy !!!  Its time folks !!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

What time will she kid ? What time folks?? Let me here your guesses !!! I guess 10:00


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

1:00 am EST. Butttt I dunno


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 29, 2011)

after you pull all your hair out


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 29, 2011)

My guesses are:
8:00 AM EST (Tomorrow)
or
4:00 PM EST (Tomorrow)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Nothing yet but there is till a chance she might do it soon ...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 30, 2011)

Well?


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 30, 2011)

Well I'm all excited for you.  

So how is Betty?  Any babies yet?  

K


----------



## Missy (Dec 30, 2011)

I just love kidding threads!


----------



## daisychick (Dec 30, 2011)

Hope everything is going ok. We need an update.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Hope everything is going ok. We need an update.


Sorry this is late in coming, Betty did not kid but, I KNOW she is pregg. She shows all signs but, seems to be holding it in !!! She barely moves from her corner and I expect kids coming early today.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> So how is Betty?
> K


Betty is quite standoffish and is very protective of (herself?)... She won't let me fool with her and stays in her corner ... I KNOW kids are coming soon!!! I don't think any kids were stuck
or she was having trouble kidding; I just think she's following the doe code and holding on for one more day even if that means no moving !!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 30, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well keep us posted.  Hoping Betty lets go and gives you those kids soon.  

Will keep checking throughout the day.  

Keep calm.  Take a breath because I know I would be excited like you.  But keeping calm will also help Betty.  She will feel your excitement and might take it differently because she is protecting herself and her unborn babies.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Keep calm.  Take a breath because I know I would be excited like you.  But keeping calm will also help Betty.  She will feel your excitement and might take it differently because she is protecting herself and her unborn babies.
> 
> K


Thank you .... Trying to keep cool around betty at all times ...


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 30, 2011)

You will do great!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> You will do great!!!!


Thanks and while I was milking Kisses .... Betty came up to me begging for attention !!! She gave me goat hugs and rubbed on me ... I loved her back ...  
I can NOT WAIT !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Betty has a complete clean, comfy, warm,dark,stall to have her kids in ... I'm giving her some time to herself for a hour or two but, I'll take a peek through the window where she can't see me. 
Hopefully, with the pluses of having all these bonuses she will kid soon !!!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry she hasn't kid already. Those does always seem to fool us humans. I am sure she will kid soon. Keep us posted!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Sorry she hasn't kid already. Those does always seem to fool us humans. I am sure she will kid soon. Keep us posted!


I will !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Well folks I'm going to peek through the little window and see what I can see !!! Be back to report in a few min.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

It was hard to tell but, I think I saw her checking out her bottom .... I kind of got excited and peeked through the door but, she still was just lying down !


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

>


I know ... Her udder is getting bigger... It looks like she's got fireworks in her stomach ... (there must be a a lot of active babies in there) and she's sort of goopy pink on her bottom.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

I bet you wonder what kind of kids I want ??? 
If she gives me 1 I hope for: 
1 girl ...
If she gives me 2 I hope for:
2 girls.... 
If she gives me 3 I hope for :
1 boy and 2 girls......
If she gives me *4* I hope for:
1-2 boys and 2-3 girls .... 
If she gives me *5* .... 
I might go crazy ....


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 30, 2011)

So I have to ask.  Do you work?  Did you take the day off today?

I work from home a lot and can take a peak at BYH every now and then, but have to earn the paycheck.  I am not sure how I would be able concentrate if my goat was having a baby.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> So I have to ask.  Do you work?  Did you take the day off today?
> 
> I work from home a lot and can take a peak at BYH every now and then, but have to earn the paycheck.  I am not sure how I would be able concentrate if my goat was having a baby.


I am off.... It is Christmas Break for me !!!  So I just spend the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 at Betty and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at BYH.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Betty is good ... so is kisses .... I'm patiently waiting to hear Betty baaaaaahhh and tell me,"I'm kidding !!" 
But, Every time I look at her she says,"I'm JUST kidding!!"


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 30, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Betty is good ... so is kisses .... I'm patiently waiting to hear Betty baaaaaahhh and tell me,"I'm kidding !!"
> But, Every time I look at her she says,"I'm JUST kidding!!"


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know ... too  funny ....


----------



## Goatherd (Dec 30, 2011)

For your sake, I hope I'm wrong, but the pictures you have posted of Betty do not look as if she's pregnant, let alone, ready to kid.  Again, I hope I'm mistaken.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> For your sake, I hope I'm wrong, but the pictures you have posted of Betty do not look as if she's pregnant, let alone, ready to kid.  Again, I hope I'm mistaken.


Well I'm not a vet so I could be wrong. Her udder is increasing in size and I feel movement inside her. Did you see Kisses in the pic ??? She was 5 months preg. at that time and is the same size
as in the pic. I repeat I am not a vet so I do not know ... PLease correct me if I am wrong but,I think she is.


----------



## daisychick (Dec 30, 2011)

Can you take some pics today of her udder or belly?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 30, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Can you take some pics today of her udder or belly?


x2


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uploading them right now ...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 30, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't wait!


----------



## daisychick (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> I can't wait!


They are coming !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Here is Betty lying down:





here she is eating:




This is kisses who was still this size when 5 months preg. with a kid... (she is skinny ... I'm trying to fatten her up) :




This is kisses walking around:




Betty's bottom : (It is not very goopy right now ..) 





Sorry I could not get a pic of her udder it was to tricky ... It is bigger than it was when we first got her though.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 30, 2011)

I am no expert but Betty Bop doesn't look too big. I remember Cinnamon (the nigerian dwarf on that webcam) was HUGE! Anybody could tell that she was preggers! 

But then again, Kisses sure didn't look too big either. Betty does look bigger then kisses, but still isn't too big when compared to some. Darn, I really don't know. I guess it is possible!  

I will stay tuned for the experts to chime in.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't "know" the does you have pictured, but neither one look prego or very far along to me.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> I am no expert but Betty Bop doesn't look too big. I remember Cinnamon (the nigerian dwarf on that webcam) was HUGE! Anybody could tell that she was preggers!
> 
> But then again, Kisses sure didn't look too big either. Betty does look bigger then kisses, but still isn't too big when compared to some. Darn, I really don't know. I guess it is possible!
> 
> I will stay tuned for the experts to chime in.


Well cinnamon had 4 babies .. I think betty only has 2 .. what I felt ???? I do not know an I am confused ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Maybe Betty is preg. But only 4 1/2 months into it ??


----------



## Goatherd (Dec 30, 2011)

I can't say for absolute certainty that Betty is not pregnant.  What I can suggest is that, regardless of the breed, a normal, pregnant doe is going to display obvious kidding characteristics regardless of the breed.
Betty's vulva looks perfectly normal, not that of a goat about to kid.  From that same picture, you would be able to see at least a little bagging of her udder through her legs.
Her body suggests that she is trim and somewhat on the thin side.  Not to say she is too thin, but her rumen would stick out more if she was eating a lot of roughage rather than grain.  On Betty, it doesn't.

The picture I've posted, even though Olivia is a goat of a different breed than Betty, shows her at less than 12 hours from her delivery.  She appears to be huge, but she kidded only twins.  You can also see her udder laying beside her rear leg.

Don't despair, it's natural to want what you want, but sometimes we have to wait until the time is right for good things to happen.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Don't despair, it's natural to want what you want, but sometimes we have to wait until the time is right for good things to happen.


So is she or not ????


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm hoping for New years babies !!! If not .. Oh well ...


----------



## daisychick (Dec 30, 2011)

The only way to know for sure if she is pregnant is to get a blood test or just wait and see if she eventually kids.    I am NOT AN EXPERT at all but I don't think she looks like she is ready to kid.  If she is pregnant I would say it is early on in the pregnancy.    

I know Kisses kidded and she didn't show any outward signs of being pregnant, but maybe she was early in her pregnancy too and aborted the fetuses.  Maybe Kisses was no where near 5 months pregnant so you never got to see her with a full term belly bulge.   Does that make sense??  If they have a full term baby in there, I would think they have to have a bigger belly than what I am seeing in the pictures.   Sorry I don't have any "for sure" answers for you, but there is no way of knowing for sure without a pregnancy blood test.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 30, 2011)

I can't see any udder growth in the picture you posted.  Can you get one of just the udder?  If she is due soon you should see the bag hanging down by now but some don't fill until right before.  

Fact is with goats, it is almost impossible to know 100% until the kids are on the ground.  I had one who had quads and looked as thin as your Betty does, except for a huge udder.  I have also had ones who looked enormous and weren't pregnant.  

My best guess is, if she is pregnant she still has a ways to go.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 30, 2011)

Remind us a little about the breeding history?  

From what you said? Kisses has kidded before on your farm?  And she didn't look very big then? I have never seen a goat kid and not show some of the signs of being pregnant. If anything as goats age, their rumens develop and they may look pregnant with a large rumen and not acutally be pregnant.  Bot those does have very small looking rumens for being pregnant. And all though I have seen a couple does kid with very little udder developement, along with lack of rumen size, I would see they aren't very far along or not pregnant at all.


I am sorry. I know you were excited about the kids.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> The only way to know for sure if she is pregnant is to get a blood test or just wait and see if she eventually kids.    I am NOT AN EXPERT at all but I don't think she looks like she is ready to kid.  If she is pregnant I would say it is early on in the pregnancy.
> 
> I know Kisses kidded and she didn't show any outward signs of being pregnant, but maybe she was early in her pregnancy too and aborted the fetuses.  Maybe Kisses was no where near 5 months pregnant so you never got to see her with a full term belly bulge.   Does that make sense??  If they have a full term baby in there, I would think they have to have a bigger belly than what I am seeing in the pictures.   Sorry I don't have any "for sure" answers for you, but there is no way of knowing for sure without a pregnancy blood test.


Kisses was full term .. Her baby was ready and perfect. I understand what you mean.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Remind us a little about the breeding history?
> 
> From what you said? Kisses has kidded before on your farm?  And she didn't look very big then? I have never seen a goat kid and not show some of the signs of being pregnant. If anything as goats age, their rumens develop and they may look pregnant with a large rumen and not acutally be pregnant.  Bot those does have very small looking rumens for being pregnant. And all though I have seen a couple does kid with very little udder developement, along with lack of rumen size, I would see they aren't very far along or not pregnant at all.
> 
> ...


It is o.k. ... Here is some history:
I know most of you are used to big rumens but, I know these will develop when they eat alot of roughage. The breeder might not have given them enough hay and they had to fight for it I'm sure with that HUGE herd of hers. So you might be seeing babies where the rumen is supposed to be ??? Also kisses was full term.
She had a perfect,ready, all done kid. She just did not even look preg. when she was in her 5 mon. Anything I'm missing ??? To tell you the truth ... I know 
I'm excited but, its not that. I feel it in my bones she is going to kid....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Another thing ... I see A BUNCH of movement ... Not just your regular goat stomach ... Hers look like their is a firework inside !!!


----------



## daisychick (Dec 30, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Kisses was full term .. Her baby was ready and perfect. I understand what you mean.


Oh sorry,  I didn't know if you knew for sure how far a long Kisses was when she kidded.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 30, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for the typos. 

One thing is for sure time will tell.


----------



## daisychick (Dec 30, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed that your "gut feeling" is right and she gives you a beautiful kid.   
 It is so hard for all of us to tell when we can't actually be there to see and help you.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 30, 2011)

My guess is that she is not ready yet and what you are seeing is a baby moving around.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> My guess is that she is not ready yet and what you are seeing is a baby moving around.


AGREE !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Keeping my fingers crossed that your "gut feeling" is right and she gives you a beautiful kid.
> It is so hard for all of us to tell when we can't actually be there to see and help you.


Thanks ... and I know how you feel ... Time will tell !!! I just hope time is on MY side ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> One thing is for sure time will tell.


Exactly .....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Well I just saw 4 ripple shudder type contractions ??? Kind of like Sheepgirl described.  :bun
Boy .... Please Betty don't kid around ... KID !!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 30, 2011)

Those ripples can also be a baby rolling over.  BELIEVE me!  I remember them well from when I was pregnant.  AND from when Mama was pregnant.  The kids can move around a lot when they are first active.  

So they may not be contractions at all.  If they are contractions,  the do will be very suddenly quiet.  She will lay down or stand very, very still.  She may stretch her neck and yawn.  She will arch her back and stretch.  

Take a look here  to see what her back and tail should look like.  

And this is what birth should look like. 

This is a really good website for kidding information, by the way and has TONS of information about goats and goat care.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

THANK YOU !!


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 30, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> This is a really good website for kidding information, by the way and has TONS of information about goats and goat care.


I love the FiasCo websight


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 30, 2011)

I do too.  That website has so much information that whenever I have a couple bucks to spare I donate.  That is where I got my milkstand plans and my kidding sheet and SO MUCH MORE!  Molly is awesome.  I also learned how to do my own fecals from her website!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I do too.  That website has so much information that whenever I have a couple bucks to spare I donate.  That is where I got my milkstand plans and my kidding sheet and SO MUCH MORE!  Molly is awesome.  I also learned how to do my own fecals from her website!


WOW  neato !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

O.k. I think we are close .... Last night betty had the hay scattered all over the barn pushed here and pushed there .... She was all jumpy too .... 
Kisses looked so tired but betty was Shaking & excited ! This morning there were no kids but,I have a feeling they are coming soon !!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

O.k..... So I was looking at Betty this morning and she did that stretchy thing that Fiasco farms said that move means the kids are getting in the position to kid !!! 
AND ... I've NEVER seen her do that before ... this is the FIRST time !!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm kidding... I'm just KIDDING !!! That what Betty does ... Its like she's teasing me .... I'm Kidding,I'm just kidding, I'm kidding, I'm just kidding.... 
I saw her hunch over and It looked like it was TIME !!! Then, boom she falls on the ground so tired ... Poor thing.... She stays up a lot at night sometimes and I bet she 
is uncomfortable. I have to go to a new years eve party tonight but, my friends understand and know I might not be able to come so, should I leave betty ??? 
Or stay and watch ???


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 31, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> O.k..... So I was looking at Betty this morning and she did that stretchy thing that Fiasco farms said that move means the kids are getting in the position to kid !!!
> AND ... I've NEVER seen her do that before ... this is the FIRST time !!!!!


I've seen them do that months or weeks before they were due to kid.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't hide !! I need all the help I can get !!! O.k. I heard they were supposed to do that the day they kid ... Maybe wrong ???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I have to go to a new years eve party tonight but, my friends understand and know I might not be able to come so, should I leave betty ???
> Or stay and watch ???


Still need help ... She seems like she is not going to kid but, she could start acting about 1-2 hours before right ?? I just want to be here when it happens !!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 31, 2011)

I think you are safe to go.  Unless her tail is really arching up like the picture on the bottom of the Fias Co farms site and she has no ligaments.  You are safe.  Remember, she's been posturing for days.  SO she might just be practicing.  It could go on for days or even weeks.  Take a picture of her udder and we can probably help you better.  If her udder is really shiny and big then she is close to kidding.  If it is just a little bigger than usual it is just "getting ready".  

Somebody posted 'udder pics' a while back.  I'll see if I can find the link.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Take a picture of her udder and we can probably help you better.  If her udder is really shiny and big then she is close to kidding.  If it is just a little bigger than usual it is just "getting ready".
> .


I did but its so hard to see it because its covered in fur ... I'm going to the party ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 31, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I did but its so hard to see it because its covered in fur ... I'm going to the party ...


I went .. I came back ... no kids ...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 31, 2011)

If you think she is preggers, then I would trim the hair on her udder and her back end. Good luck with her!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 1, 2012)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> If you think she is preggers, then I would trim the hair on her udder and her back end. Good luck with her!


I think that will be tricky .. she never lets me touch her udder or anything under her ...


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh, OH,  Elevan just posted it.  Here  is Rolls Farm's Kidding page.  It has some great kidding pictures, but best of all, it has those great UDDER pictures of what a pre-kidding udder looks like.  It is a MUST read.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Oh, OH,  Elevan just posted it.  Here  is Rolls Farm's Kidding page.  It has some great kidding pictures, but best of all, it has those great UDDER pictures of what a pre-kidding udder looks like.  It is a MUST read.


Yes I read that !!! Isn't that awesome ??? Betty's udder is about the size of kisses the day she kidded just a wee bit smaller ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

Well Betty was VERY vocal when I went out today and she did that ripple/contraction thingy with her tail STRAIGHT up in the air !!! She did that for a while and then came back eager for her breakfast and for more 
hay in her hay feeder. She was very loving to me and I was glad I bought her from the breeders; she is loving the extra attention she gets here...  .... When is it going to happen folks ??? Can YOU guess the date ???


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 2, 2012)

Have you felt for her ligs? Might be good to try.....you have an open doe to compare it too.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 3, 2012)

Won't pick a date.  Will keep watch though.  

Hoping Betty kids soon so you can calm down.  Not good for you either.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

I am guessing now that she's got 2-3 kids in there and is not going to kid til Feb. 
Why ??? Because her stomach looks bigger.... I think those babies are still growing. 
And all those things that I said were contractions were those babies turning like queen mum said. 
Now I know what one really looks like !!! So I am going to relax and know that goats have been kidding for 
1,000 s of years .....  She's done it 4 times .... I think she can do it again. I'm not going to sit up all night staring at her. 
If one morning I wake up and she's kidded I'll do what I need to and then let Betty do the rest. I am relaxed now.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Well ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Sweet betty is very gentle in her movements now. She used to be the cannon-balling,
Curious, Compost-bin-Queen.... Maybe she wants to be careful with those babies ??? She does not jump of the steps with such force but acts like Kisses did the day she kidded; ( Was not active at all..). She has not attempted to jump on the bench or compost bin 
today or the past few days. She waddles around,(thats how I would describe it) and is very calm.  She is still standoffish then, she 
begs for attention.  I still love her though.  my baby...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Betty stayed put in her corner till I filled up her feed bowl and water again. She has NEVER ate so much in her life!!! I could not believe as she went again and ate MORE!!! But, If she is a mama she's got to feed her babies!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

She ate more food then rested in her corner. When I went in a while ago she was making a nest with hay all over her 
head !!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

>


I know ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 4, 2012)

I went in earlier today and Betty had some hay stuck to her bottom and back legs !!!  
I tried to check to see if she was goopy but, she would not let me touch her. :/ 
Her leg looked we/goopy though ... Maybe some stuff leaked down to her leg ???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Betty is getting BIGGER and her udder is getting BIGGER. She keeps her tail STRAIGHT up now and makes a nest almost every night so that means I think 
she is going to kid every night.  Boy... She's a tricky one.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

O.k. The breeder called a few weeks ago to inform me that almost ALL of her herd has kidded. The bucks got out 3 dates. 
Today; 5 months ago  her bucks got out. So.... Betty has made a little nest in her hay and stares at her stomach. She squats a lot but no pee comes out. 
I think we're close!!!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 29, 2012)

Tell her to hurry... we are all waiting!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 29, 2012)

Today seems like a kidding day here on BYH. Good Luck with Betty Bop!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 29, 2012)

Come on Betty. Today is a good day to be born.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 29, 2012)

How's Betty Bop doing now? Any updates?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Betty's already made a bed/nest !!!! Hay was one her face when I went in to milk and she looks bigger. (maybe???) 
I just got to wait. What do you think???


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Wanna post pictures of Betty so we can see how big she is?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 30, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Betty's already made a bed/nest !!!! Hay was one her face when I went in to milk and she looks bigger. (maybe???)
> I just got to wait. What do you think???


 It's a possibility. Either that or she is just fooling around being goofy!  Pictures would help.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Well my cameras not working so.  No pics. Betty is lying on her side and heaving in sounds like. She'll breath and it sounds like she's going,"Heave Ho." 
It's only 2:18 and she's on her side. :/ Could she kid today?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm shaking with excited nervousness. I did not give any hay to Betty this afternoon. I do that in the evening. 
But, she pulled down a bunch of hay from the hay bag. (for eating) I don't think goats just make them self's a nest with hay for eating any other day. 
IT'S TONIGHT!!!! LETS PRAY.   :bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

She's on her side. I'm going to be OUT THERE TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 31, 2012)

Good luck and I hope you can get a camera working-love to see the babies.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 31, 2012)

How exciting!! Good luck, I hope it all goes smoothly


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Well she's jealous of my set-up. I've got a makeshift/chair/bed to rest on and watch her. She stuck her head out and longingly looked at it. 
I gave her a pet and now I've got my kidding kit out there.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

I tried to hear a heart beat. I got down and listened. It sounded like I heard 2. 22222222222!!!!!!! 
YAHOOOOOOO! TWINS???? POSSIBLE? I'M EXCITED!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 31, 2012)

keep us posted


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> keep us posted


I'm going to up so I WILL!!!! 
SO EXCITED!!!! :bun


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 31, 2012)

What are the signs that she is in labor?   Are her ligaments gone?   Does she have a lot of discharge?   Is her tail crooked up?  Does she have BOOM?   Have you felt her udder?  Is it tight and smooth?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 31, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> What are the signs that she is in labor?   Are her ligaments gone?   Does she have a lot of discharge?   Is her tail crooked up?  Does she have BOOM?   Have you felt her udder?  Is it tight and smooth?


x2


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> What are the signs that she is in labor?
> Are her ligaments gone?
> *I can't check them or she goes wild*
> Does she have a lot of discharge?
> ...


*Not yet* 


I'll keep updating!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Signs of labor:
~Stretching/contraction sort of move. 
~Made her OWN nest. 
~Lying on her side.
~ Kisses is far away from Betty tonight.
~ Betty keeps moving. 
~ she keeps working on her nest.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

I SAW HER UDDER! It's getting bigger!!!!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 31, 2012)

Any news??  Is she still acting like she is in labor? ?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Any news??  Is she still acting like she is in labor? ?


Yep. on her side and that udders getting bigger.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 1, 2012)

update?

I've never heard of an udder coming to while one is in labor, that's odd!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 1, 2012)

No kid. But, a bigger udder!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 1, 2012)

I know when she'll kid!!!! The evening I have that super important meeting!!! That's feb 2nd.

DOE CODE!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats (Feb 1, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> update?
> 
> I've never heard of an udder coming to while one is in labor, that's odd!


Every doe is different.  A breeder friend of mine said she had 1 doe that didn't develop her udder until the kidding.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 1, 2012)

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that gives me hope!!! THANKS!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 3, 2012)

Betty's getting CLOSE!!!! Updates when I have a tad more time!!!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Feb 3, 2012)

Man this goat sure knows how to build the suspense!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 3, 2012)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> Man this goat sure knows how to build the suspense!!!


Mhhhmmmm.. She's a regular at the doe code thing. She's done this 4 times so she's built up a reputation of 
doing a good job at holding those babies in.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 6, 2012)

Betty's having contractions about 7-10 seconds apart.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 6, 2012)

For real???  Keep us updated.  I will be watching.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, steady contractions! And here bottom is getting all weird colored. She also leaked out a little redish-purpley stuff.


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yay for new kids!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 6, 2012)

Betty bucked Kisses out of the barn. I'm trying to keep kisses calm and away from Betty....


----------



## GladeCreek (Feb 6, 2012)

Keeping my fingers cross!!!!


----------



## hcppam (Feb 6, 2012)

SOooooooooo exciting!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 6, 2012)

Still steady contractions but, no baby.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 6, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Still steady contractions but, no baby.


Maybe she is having trouble? That seems like a long time to be having contractions.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 6, 2012)

I hear you can have contractions and a several hours later have a baby.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 6, 2012)

She should not push for longer than an hour.   If she does she must see a vet ASAP.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 6, 2012)

I hope everything is going well and you have some cute babies soon!


----------



## Missy (Feb 6, 2012)

waits for an update...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 6, 2012)

She's not pushing just contracting! 
SHe stares up at me every time I come into the barn. 
"Hey goat waitress, can you leave me ALONE?" 

And I do... but I GOTA PEEK!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 6, 2012)

vermillionoaks said:
			
		

> I hope everything is going well and you have some cute babies soon!


Hey Vermillion oaks!  You breed nigerians? Cool! and


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks!  We have been having them for about a year and are expecting our first babies in a few weeks...  then I have to learn how to milk! lol  How did you handle milking?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 6, 2012)

vermillionoaks said:
			
		

> Thanks!  We have been having them for about a year and are expecting our first babies in a few weeks...  then I have to learn how to milk! lol  How did you handle milking?


Well at first I did not have a milk stand because the kid came at the wrong date.  It was an early non-known baby sooooooo, I milked on the ground. 
Of course that was hard but, before I knew it my doe would stand ready for a milking when I did not even have a bucket. I'd just have to touch her udder and she'll 
stand still. Well........... UPDATE! BETTY'S LIGS ARE MUSH!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 6, 2012)

Go Betty!!!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Feb 6, 2012)

YAY BETTY!   I'm so excited for you.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 6, 2012)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> YAY BETTY!   I'm so excited for you.


Thanks. I had a talk with the breeder about her getting close and she thinks she is. 
Betty has not done the "BOOM" yet but,,,,,,


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Feb 6, 2012)

well, anything goin' on over there?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 7, 2012)

The breeder told me if not tonight- early morning. It's early morning and I'm waiting......


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## terrilhb (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## SassyKat6181 (Feb 7, 2012)

this girl's got me on my toes.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 7, 2012)

Come on babies!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 7, 2012)

I was in the barn after the milking when Kisses came in from the pen. Betty sprung on her hind legs and pushed KIsses outside. 
She needs her space. So Kisses went out. KISSES LOVES OUTSIDE! She spends 75% of her day outside on her spool. 
Now all of a sudden she starts to come back in to the barn. Again Betty gets up. This time Kisses does too.
 Betty and Kisses put they're heads down and I expect them to buck but instead they stare each other down. 
Kisses goes to the far end of the barn and nibbles on hay. Betty turns around and lies down. (on the OTHER side of the barn)
Betty's bottom is very red/pink and looks bigger. Her ligs aren't "GONE" yet but, she's getting close. 



 she still has contractions and looks very uncomfortable.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 7, 2012)

Kisses is resting on the barn steps and Betty is having contractions while she eats her grain....


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 7, 2012)

come on Betty spit out those babies already !


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 7, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> come on Betty spit out those babies already !


I know! Her bottom is "bigger looking???" It looks like it's opening up a bit.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 7, 2012)

And seriously, you camera is broken, so no pictures?   

I mean honestly,  How can you let that happen?      You KNOW that we have GAS and NEED to see pics. 

lol, sounds to  me like she is making some progress maybe.  I know you will be glad to see babies on the ground!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry RTG. You'll have to be strong and forget G.A.S for a few minutes! I know it's terrible that my camera's not working but, I'm trying to get it to!!!!


----------



## hcppam (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 7, 2012)

I got it! Got the camera to work and TA-DA! (really the charger was missing...  )
So here are pics:
Kisses:"Mama, want to see something???"





I can roll over!




Silly goat can't get up now.... 




They're we go up and scratching her leg




Betty pics:








Good bye already????







Sorry I didn't have enough time to rotate the pics.... I had to make the G.A.S. people happy....


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 7, 2012)

sigh.

Thanks.

I feel better now.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 7, 2012)

We need a goat "hoo hoo" expert to take a look at that rear end view and tell us if it looks like she is ready to kid.   Calling all goat privacy experts to take a look please.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 7, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> sigh.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I feel better now.


Well I'm a specialist at calming G.A.S. patients so call me if you need help!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 7, 2012)

Kisses seems like quite the character!


----------



## elevan (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't see an udder on Betty?  And her "hoo hoo" doesn't look ready to be kidding any time soon...  :/   

When did you say that she was bred?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 7, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> I don't see an udder on Betty?  And her "hoo hoo" doesn't look ready to be kidding any time soon...  :/
> 
> When did you say that she was bred?


She was supposedly acc.  bred on aug 29.  She doesn't have an udder but, I've got coulostrum and another doe in milk!


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 7, 2012)

If she was bred on August 29th, wouldn't she be past due by a fair amount at this point?  She doesn't look very pregnant to me but I am not all that experienced yet.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 7, 2012)

I hate to say it but: I don't think she is bred. She is already past her due date and she hasn't even built an udder yet. Sorry.


----------



## elevan (Feb 7, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She would have been due (150 days) on Jan 26 then.  Sometimes they go for 155 days and that would have been the 31st.

I'm sorry hun but I don't think she's pregnant.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 7, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl,  have you checked out the Pelican Acres web cam??   It is a wonderful learning tool for me.  I am learning all the signs of labor and what it looks like when they are in active labor and even the pushing stage.  I have been watching all the babies be born and I have learned so much.  I really think it will help me when my own does are ready to have babies.  I am learning the signs of labor.  Go check it out, there is a doe in the kidding pen right now.  

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry SmallFG, I am with them. With Enya bred Sept. 20th she is due about Feb. 12th.  She would be way overdue if pregnant. Now if she was exposed again at a later date it's still possible.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 7, 2012)

The good news is that now you can have her bred to a buck of your choice, not just whichever buck happened to get in with her before!


----------



## daisychick (Feb 7, 2012)

PotterWatch said:
			
		

> The good news is that now you can have her bred to a buck of your choice, not just whichever buck happened to get in with her before!


I totally agree!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 7, 2012)

she looks like she may be in heat? I see a lil swelling in her vulva but I am new so who knows?


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh, that must be very disappointing to hear all of us with the same opinion.   But we have all been in that position at one time or another.  WAITING endlessly and then NOTHING!  Or a miscarriage or a finding out that a doe that we thought was pregnant didn't take.  Hang in there SmallFarmGirl.   There are baby goats in your future!  I'm still not sure if Mama is expecting.  She may fool me yet.  Houdini and now Jack keep trying to breed her.  And she keeps rolling them over and running away.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 7, 2012)

I once waited several months for a cow to show more progress in her pregnancy.  We knew she was bred, but she seemed like she just wasn't getting any bigger.  Due date came and no calf.  Turns out she miscarried sometime along the way but we never realized it.  That was sure disappointing!  Her next breeding went like clockwork though and we got a nice little girl from her.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 8, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl, please come back, we want to hear how Betty is doing???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl, please come back, we want to hear how Betty is doing???


She's doing fine. Thanks ya'll....  I guess I just felt silly. :/
She's still as stubborn as ever and I wonder, what am I seeing? What are those, "contractions"????
I Will tell you one thing though: I can't exactly trust my breeder with dates. The bucks were out a bunch AND 
she kept the young bucks in wayyyyyy to long. She could be due some other time??? SHould I take Betty to the vet?


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey, don't feel silly!  One of my ewes looked like she would lamb before Christmas...then for sure by New Year's Eve...lots of lying down, grunting, moaning, contractions...lots of sleepless cold nights, wondering if she needed help, etc.  She'd get up after one of those episodes and EAT!!!  Couldn't believe it.  Well, she had twins January 22nd...a full month over when she appeared to be having contractions!!!  More than feeling silly, I was dead tired...LOL!!!  Hang in there!!!!


----------



## daisychick (Feb 8, 2012)

I think the best thing to ease your mind would be to get a pregnancy test on her.  Then you would know for sure.  Because like you said, she very well could of been bred right up to the day you brought her home from the breeder's house if she let the bucks run with the does.    If you get a pregnancy test you would know to either expect kids sometime in the next few months, or if she isn't pregnant you could be watching for heat cycles and maybe find a buck and get her bred.   A vet could do a quick blood test and give you your answer .  If it were me, that is what I would do.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 8, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would take her to the vet and have them draw blood so yo can send it to biotracking for definate proof or you can try a sonnagram but it may not show.

That is what I would do if it were me


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I think the best thing to ease your mind would be to get a pregnancy test on her.  Then you would know for sure.  Because like you said, she very well could of been bred right up to the day you brought her home from the breeder's house if she let the bucks run with the does.    If you get a pregnancy test you would know to either expect kids sometime in the next few months, or if she isn't pregnant you could be watching for heat cycles and maybe find a buck and get her bred.   A vet could do a quick blood test and give you your answer .  If it were me, that is what I would do.


Thanks. When I saw every ones says she's not I forget there is so much I don't put here like how the young bucks sometimes run with the does and how she's not
the person to trust with dates and


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

I forgot to add that the breeder told me a while back that she's having babies pop up every where and she still does not think she's finished. 
SHE does not even know who's prego and who's NOT!


----------



## daisychick (Feb 8, 2012)

Do you think you will get a pregnancy test taken on Betty?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 8, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl,
Don't feel silly. Your doe is who should feel silly!   I would defintaly reccomend a biotracking test for Betty Bop. That way you will know for sure if you should be expecting kids or not.  I can only imagine how you feel getting your hopes up for kids only to be told by us that she is not pregnant. 
Take Care Now.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 8, 2012)

Silly? phsssss.

Here is silly.

When I first started working with cattle, I was on a dairy.  MY job was working in the "springin" pen.  (where the new babies are born)

SO, I see the horribly bloated looking cow waddling across the springin  pasture.  She has go to be close, right?  I go get her, bring her in and put her in a birthing corral.  She is HUGE.
I wait and wait, and FINALLY I see her with her back hunched up tail out, pushing so hard she grunts.  NOTHING happens for over an hour and a half.

I glove up and go in.  But, um, there is no baby. THERE IS NOTHING THERE!  She stops pushing.

Hmmm?  I say.  Perhaps the baby is just too far back for me to reach.

Later that day, she begins pushing again.  I give her plenty of time, and see that she is starting to tire, so I go in.  up to my shoulder.

I FEEL something.  A strange hard lump, a deformed baby?  but wait too small for that.  It is moving down and getting closer to me...........

Cow poops in my ear,  nothing new there.  It's wet and stinky and soft and mushy in my ear.  Everyday thing on a dairy farm.

Now the poor cow is really really straining to push, a grunt and a bellow, arched up back...........

My arm still in there, hunting and trying to figure out what that hard lump is...

Cow poops in my ear again.  This time its hot and hard and dry.  Feels like someone hit me in the head with a small brick.

Hmmm.... the lump is gone.

That lump was a hunk of brown paper sacks that the cow had eaten, and become constipated (obstructed) with.

MY boss walks by and says "YUP, ya done spent two days in the wrong hole"

I felt silly.

Thus is the life with farm animals, Smallfarmgirl.  Dont worry about it, lol.

And I would for sure have the vet check her out.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't feel silly.  These goats will drive you coo coo.  We all get so excited about kidding and we want so much to have babies.  It is very easy to misinterpret what you are seeing, especially if you do not have a lot of experience.  
Get a bio tracking test done, or just wait until 5 months after you got her.  


It is good that you care so much about her that you notice every little detail.  With time you will start to figure it all out.  

I have over 100 kiddings under my belt and they still suprise and confuse me come kidding season.


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 8, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Silly? phsssss.
> 
> Here is silly.
> 
> ...


LOL.        That made me giggle...bet the cow was thankful u helped her deconstipate.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 8, 2012)

Redtailgirl.....laughing so hard at your cow story I spewed coffee on my keyboard!!!!  Too funny


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 8, 2012)

lol. I know I don't ever want to work on a dairy farm now that I know it's normal to get pooped on into your ear every day.

Well at least your boss saved some money on bovine ex-lax lol.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 8, 2012)

. Me and QM are laughing so I can't type


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl,
> Don't feel silly. Your doe is who should feel silly!   I would defintaly reccomend a biotracking test for Betty Bop. That way you will know for sure if you should be expecting kids or not.  I can only imagine how you feel getting your hopes up for kids only to be told by us that she is not pregnant.
> Take Care Now.


Thanks ya'll!  I'm going to wait and see.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Do you think you will get a pregnancy test taken on Betty?


hmmm... I don't want to stress her out and bring her to the vet. I'm just going to wait....


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 8, 2012)

Could you get the vet to come to you to check Betty out?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Could you get the vet to come to you to check Betty out?


No she does not travel. She said,"I'll be glad to give the shots but, you got to bring them to me."
She's very nice but, she won't come to me....


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 8, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to find another vet option then. If you ever had an emergency you would be up crap creek. I would prefer a vet that would make farm visits.  Vermillionfarms(I think that was the name) is in the same state you are in, maybe they can give you a vet recommmendation.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks. Well I'm just going to wait and see....


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 8, 2012)

Your stronger than I am then, there is no way I could just wait and see! I like knowing when/if a doe is due! I've got a while before I'll have does ready to have babies though!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 8, 2012)

No reason to feel silly, the week before Elsie went into the kidding pen, I had Brandy in there, expecting to have babies any day.  She was fat, even had discharge that looked like a plug.  She apparently was in heat and was never bred.  It happens to all of us, it is how we learn.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

Could she be 4 months into it and not have an udder yet????


----------



## daisychick (Feb 8, 2012)

What date did you get them from the breeder??  Wasn't it in early December sometime?  I am asking because you could take that date and add 145 to 155 days from that date and that would be the latest date she could kid.  And then of course anytime from now until then could be a "possible due date" for her too.   So you almost have a 3 month window of possible due dates, if it was early December when you got them.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

Well I got them december 17th..... the 10th of may would be her due date if she was bred they day I got her. 
If she was bred a few months before december; possibly october then; march would be when she's due. 
She could be due anytime between the end of this month to the first week or two of may. 




 NO NO! You're driving me nuts BETTY! Could you just get 'em out???? 




 Patience. Boy, I'm terrible but I must try!


----------



## daisychick (Feb 8, 2012)

So you have from today until May 10th to watch and wait to see if she is preggers.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> So you have from today until May 10th to watch and wait to see if she is preggers.


_*exactly*_














 AND she's going to make me think it's going to happen every night till may. _*Hopefully NOT!* _


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 8, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could do biotracking and not have to go crazy waiting.  You are the most patient person I have even met. How do you do it? What is your secret?


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 8, 2012)

Look at it this way.  You are going to get tons of experience in what to look for and learning to differentiate bewteen kidding signs and "just kidding"  signs.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Look at it this way.  You are going to get tons of experience in what to look for and learning to differentiate bewteen kidding signs and "just kidding"  signs.


Exactly and thanks...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My secret is loving my goats and caring for them every day AND knowing that if it came early, it would not live AND if It's late, It'll be well done!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

waiting for Betty to kid or show signs of being bred! A day, a month, 4 months still??????



 I don't know but Soon *hopefully* I will!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm watching the barn cam and Betty does just what that doe does! On her side,
ripples, the way she gets down!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

The stretching her head back too!!!!
I *KNOW* Betty's Prego!


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 8, 2012)

What does it mean when they stretch their head back? Is it just something they do?


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 8, 2012)

Just a way of relieving pressure or pain, or getting more uuumph in the push.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 8, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> The stretching her head back too!!!!
> I *KNOW* Betty's Prego!


I hate to burst your bubble. But that doe was doing it because she was in active labor. Your doe isn't. Your doe is just doing normal goat behavior. All mine do that, even my boys. And I *know* they aren't bred. 

I've been watching this thread for a few days and you seem to think your doe was having contractions for the last several days. But they don't have them that long. By the pictures I don't think she is bred. I think you are just thinking and wishing she is, and your convincing yourself. Just like I do when I'm eagerly waiting babies.

I'm in no way trying to be rude. I just don't want you to get your hopes all up. From previous pictures she does not look bred. Maybe you could show new ones and a couple people could put their input. But the easier way would be to send to biotracking.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks...  understand.


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Just a way of relieving pressure or pain, or getting more uuumph in the push.


Thank you for that info. My doe has been doing a good bit of that.... and scratching her back a lot, lol.


----------

